# Soundtrack suite Bronislaw Kaper's "Home from the Hill"



## Guest

A rather lush movie score in the tradition of the Newmans and Steiner. The film isn't quite as good as the music itself, but I'm always forgiving when it's director Vincente Minnelli.

"Home From the Hill" is one of Robert Mitchum's finer performances; it is nuanced and a mixture of aggression, neediness and loss. The film is way too long, though, and it descends into bathos by the end.


----------



## Guest

Another of Kaper's scores became a jazz standard, "Green Dolphin Street". I absolutely love this film, despite its flaws and the suspension of disbelief required when a man in love becomes confused about the name of his girl, mixing it up with her sister: Marianne and Marguerite!! Van Heflin is stunning in the film and Samson Raphaelson's screenplay is just beautiful. Victor Saville, director. The scenes set in New Zealand are _absolutely priceless_!! Back in the days of exotic 'otherness' coupled with hideous back-projection.






One of the stars of this film, Richard Hart, died much to young at age 35 - of a heart attack. At the time he was married to Leonard Bernstein's wife, Felicia.


----------



## geralmar

I admit the only Kaper score I'm familiar with is his rip-roaring Mutiny on the Bounty (1962). MGM released the soundtrack in a lavish L.P box set-- just like it did for other studio blockbusters like Ben Hur and King of Kings. Kaper's excellence notwithstanding, I've always wondered why the job didn't go to Miklos Rozsa, who was specializing in bloated movie epics for MGM at the time.


----------

